
Designing Distributed Systems: Patterns and Paradigms for Scalable Services - netgate
https://itbook.store/books/9781491983645
======
bradknowles
This is an advertisement for an O’Reilly book.

Maybe it’s a useful and interesting book for this community, but do we really
want to see a brief three paragraph advertisement for a book?

